# How do you use adjustable parallels?



## HMF (May 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I bought a set of adjustable parallels on Ebay - Starrett Set # 154 A-E for about $65.
They have small screws holding them together.


----------



## rleete (May 31, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur link=topic=2332.msg15549#msg15549 date=1306854836 said:
			
		

> BTW, if you do lose a screw you should just call Starrett.



Too bad I wasn't built by Starrett. Wife has been telling me I have a couple of screws loose for years.


----------



## HMF (May 31, 2011)

dalee link=topic=2332.msg15548#msg15548 date=1306854193 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> While they are very handy to have for all around use like Paddy said. If you have a mill, they quickly become indispensable to have. I could not live without a set of them.
> 
> ...




Dalee,

How do you use them on your mill?

As for the screws, I work on clocks, so I have a couple sets of Wiha precision screwdrivers- highly recommend them.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## HMF (May 31, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur link=topic=2332.msg15555#msg15555 date=1306862907 said:
			
		

> Pete link=topic=2332.msg15552#msg15552 date=1306861355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David,

I will check Ebay for a set of the Universal Precision Gages" Starrett No. 995.

Thanks for the tip.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (May 31, 2011)

Seems like I have a Starrett set, and a Brown & Sharp set. Last time I used them was to measure the standoff of an API ring gage on a tool joint. Stick it in, slide it until it fits, and measure across it with a micrometer. Other than that, measuring splines on the shaper is about all I use them for.


----------

